# Evapo rust for removing rusted parts?



## KelRod (May 27, 2017)

Hi,

 Has anyone tried using Evapo rust to remove rusted parts? I have used it to derust parts by soaking. I want to use it to loosen a stem on a bike, just not sure how to. Tried PB Blaster for a week and heat with not progress.

Kelly


----------



## the tinker (May 28, 2017)

I think to soak it you would have to have a container big enough to dunk the entire front of your bike in [minus wheel and bars] for at least a week, At twenty five bucks a gallon for Evapo  Rust, that could be an expensive experiment. Stems are cheap.  Unless you have some rare special one , the best way is to not just "heat" it up, Really apply some major heat to it,  get it smoking ,  Let it cool, then flood it with your penetrating oil, Then. take the frame out in your back yard, lay it out on the grass and beat it out with a big ass hammer. 
It's always tempting to stick a pipe wrench or something on it to "twist" it a bit to break it loose but if it's rusted that bad the fork may break in two where the wedge has rusted itself to the steering tube. It still may break but all is not lost. Find yourself a junk fork and cut the steering tube off and weld it onto yours if you have some special fork or just get another one. good luck


----------



## KelRod (May 28, 2017)

Got the stem off with heat.


----------

